# Pdx to slc



## hitchingpdx

Taking the 77 from nw 21st and lovejoy, headed to troutdale to exit 17 o begin the trek east on i84.. Anyone here taking this journey before? Any tips? I have about $140 on my ebt card and $3.85 in cash as I begin


----------



## Kim Chee

Do not get out in The Dalles.


----------



## hitchingpdx

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Do not get out in The Dalles.


Ty for the reply. I'm hoping to catch someone headed to Pendleton. Can I ask why to avoid the dalles?


----------



## Kim Chee

I had a tough time there years ago. Cop was young, so maybe he's still there. Anyway, the no hitchhiking in city limits was rigorously enforced, the road is narrow and there isn't much going on for cars entering the roadway. I was heading WBD, but I'm guessing it is going to be the same for EBD. You may have a different experience, but if I were making the trip I'd make sure my ride doesn't terminate there. 

Also, there is a prison further east. Hitchhiking anywhere near a prison really...really sucks. So try to be in a car when you pass that place.


----------



## hitchingpdx

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## urchin

If you get dropped off in Tremonton check out the dumpster near the gas station across the street from Subway. When I was there about a week ago I saw three trash bags filled with good pizzas. I didn't eat them but pointed it out to some travelers and they enjoyed themselves. It fed the eight of them well.


----------



## urchin

Sorry I meant Twin Falls.


----------



## hitchingpdx

Thanks. I'm going to try this spot right next to the ta and loves across from the outlets.


----------



## hitchingpdx

Got a ride in less than 5 minutes to Boardman, Oregon
Pop 3300
46 miles from pendleton. 
Going to walk a little down i84 east as the on ramp doesn't provide much room for somebody stopping.
Hermiston which is 22 miles east of me is the next town with a pop of 17000...only 15% left hopefully I'm not out here too long..


----------



## urchin

If you get dropped off in Nampa feel free to hit me up. The feeds here suck ass but the people are nice to travelers.


----------



## hitchingpdx

Will do.
Just got into pendleton. 208 miles in about 7 hours.
Looks like nampa or boise will be my next destination. I'm going to attempt to catch a hitch going that way until around 8 and just sleep as close to i84 as possible and start hitching..

Definitely feels more conservative here so not sure how long this is going to take...


----------



## urchin

People in Idaho are pretty nice to travelers. You should get a ride in no time.

Note: Nampa and Boise are just 20 miles away from each other.


----------



## hitchingpdx

Slept under a bus stop on an Indian reservation about 4 miles out of pendleton on mission rd. walked back into town today, just got on the "la grande arrow" which the local Indian reservation operates at ZERO cost for riders, nice free 50 mile cruise with the doors on spotify.
They also have one from pendleton to walla walla
http://ctuir.org/bus.html

Hoping to hitch out of la grande, pass by ontario and right into nampa or boise by this evening..


----------



## urchin

I never knew about the free bus. Huh. The Frisco , CO area has one too which goes through several towns before it ends in Dillon at the 70. I never took it that far though. I usually hitch near the moose in the town.


----------



## hitchingpdx

Stuck in le grande still.. The greyhound comes through at 1030 tonight, may attempt to sneak on unless my fortunes change.


----------



## hitchingpdx

hitchingpdx said:


> Stuck in le grande still.. The greyhound comes through at 1030 tonight, may attempt to sneak on unless my fortunes change.


Loaded up on some foods and liquid and decided to sleep across the street from the flying j on exit 265. Trains seem to run the tracks with the horn blaring constantly so I doubt I get much sleep, but the lot looks 10x fuller than earlier today. My prospects for catching a ride out early look good. Probably start around 6, but if I don't get anything before 10 am then I'll just start walking to baker city (39 miles)


----------



## hitchingpdx

Started walking from la grande got about 6 miles from the flying j, and got picked up in a van headed to Caldwell.


----------



## urchin

Hard to believe you weren't picked up in La Grande. I was picked up by a guy in a sports car and got to fly his drone. Good shit.


----------



## hitchingpdx

urchin said:


> Hard to believe you weren't picked up in La Grande. I was picked up by a guy in a sports car and got to fly his drone. Good shit.


Where did you hitch from?
I'm at the mission in nampa right now laying down. I usually prefer outside but I'm beat and needed a shower. Probably going to walk to boise starting around 6am.. Anyone got any tips from boise?


----------



## urchin

Ewww. You're at the Lighthouse? Come to the Rainbow Recovery clinic. It isn't far and they have some food here. I am there now. 

Don't walk to Boise. Your best bet is the eastbound exit off Franklin boulevard. As far as Boise goes you might as well walk from there, there is almost nowhere for the cars to pull from. Are you going to Rainbow?

I hitched from some exit near a Starbucks In La Grande.


----------



## hitchingpdx

I've been on the streets in portland,sf,la, nyc, so that mission was like a Hilton to me lol. Got to take a couple showers, and shave which was great. I have a 24 hour fitness pass but it became useless as soon as i left portland until i get into Utah.
I'm going to try the Franklin ave exit for a few. Cops going to try to run me off?


----------



## hitchingpdx

I'm headed to salt lake because they have an unemployment rate of 2.9, and from my research are suprisingly the most innovative in solving homelessness. 
If your a single homeless male without crippling addictions, or mental issues your pretty much on your own. I never have a problem finding work, but I always have problems securing an apartment because I always travel. And refrences are slim to none. But I'm 30 now and not getting younger so going to try something new and try to stay in one place.. Of course if that doesn't work, I'll be on my way from slc to my favorite city ( venice, ca)


----------



## urchin

No but it is illegal to hitchhike in Idaho. The cops shouldn't give you shit though. I am on the road leading to Franklin. You may see a guy with a purple and black pack. That's me.


----------



## urchin

Oh. Never mind. You are past where I am. You are at the right spot though. I found out last night Little Ceaser's dumpster is fat with pizzas.


----------



## hitchingpdx

Yeah I got a ride out of that spot in about 5 minutes. Unfortunately only to boise. Your right about nowhere for anybody to stop.. Going to try talking to the truckers around the ta... Walking on the interstate in idaho will get me in trouble right?
It was nice in oregon lol, pretty much just start walking and somebody will stop.


----------



## urchin

Shockingly no. I've walked it a lot in Idaho and never had trouble. 

I am about to head to Boise myself so I can busk up money for Mayhem this Wednesday. You have my number. You should call it.


----------



## hitchingpdx

After being stuck in boise for a week, finally broke down and bought a bus ticket $80 to odgen..

Stayed up all night because the cheapest bus left at 5 am, and the damn thing broke down lol.. Just now leaving boise 4 hours late.


----------



## urchin

Damn man, the northwest LOVES you. Hahaha. Good to know you are out though.


----------

